# SC-Smiling Gold. Ret. Mix, Paula, at Darlington-ABANDONED!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Since Paula is a definite mix, what rescues do you think I should email.
She is gorgeous and I think Part Golden Retriever!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help!! I need a breed guess on paula*

Help! I need a breed guess on paula!

I think she is gorgeous-i emld. All the gr rescues in south carolina.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks part GSD to me maybe with GR?


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

There is a chip-in set up for Paula's HW treatment:
http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally, Paula is marked as RESCUED!!
--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel:

I think that maybe Paula and Essie-also a doll-are going to a rescue in NJ.
I heard that yesterday, but it was not definite.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*rACHEL*

Rachel:

Got the news from Kathi Tufts-Essie is being rescued by the same rescue that Paula is going too!!!

*HERE IS ESSIE:* (FIRST TWO PICTURES)
http://www.rescueadopt.net/darlington/darlington-urgent.html
Essie - This sweet little girl was caught in a trap! She is so gentle, loving, and...scared Heartworm positive. She might not need the injections, however any donations to this fund will sponsor her rescue:


*HERE IS PAULA:* (LAST TWO PICTURES)


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Aw yes!! I saw Essie and thought she was a sweet girl too! So happy that they are both rescued!! They both will need to go through heartworm treatment. I hope they are in a loving foster home to do so.

__
Rachel


----------

